# problem mit Modulen nach Neukompilierung

## matthias as

Hallo 

wollte das vfat Dateisystem noch in den Kernel einbauen 

wechselt auf /usr/src/linux 

make menuconfig

danach make && make modules_install

kopieren der Images und System.map auf /boot

lilo

nach dem Neustart bekam ich fehler von scsi und der alsa modulen

die ich geladen habe 

wie kann ich das Problem in den Girff bekommen das er mir nicht nach jedem recompile die Module "durcheinanderbringt"

grüßles

----------

## widu

vor dem neukompilieren im Makefile einen neue Extra-version eintragen.

wärmste grüße

widu

----------

## matthias as

wie geht das?

----------

## widu

erst die config sichern, z.b.

```
cp /usr/src/linux/.config ~
```

dann

```
#cd /usr/src/linux

#make distclean

#vim Makefile

VERSION = 2

PATCHLEVEL = 6

SUBLEVEL = 9

EXTRAVERSION =-ck3   <<-- add here something like -1

NAME=Zonked Quokka

#cp ~.config .config

#make Menuconfig

.....
```

----------

## matthias as

also ich führe das nun aus dann kompiliere ich nochmal ?

weil zurzeit mag er einige module nicht und bringt ein paar fehler 

beim boot

----------

## widu

 *matthias as wrote:*   

> also ich führe das nun aus dann kompiliere ich nochmal ?
> 
> weil zurzeit mag er einige module nicht und bringt ein paar fehler 
> 
> beim boot

 

wenn dich letzteres stört, dann ja zu ersterem

Keine Ahnung ob sich deine Probleme nicht auch anders beheben lassen, aber mit der Methode hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit den modulen hinterher.

----------

## matthias as

jap es klappt habe es aber nun anders gemacht 

erst ohne die compiliert dann reboot dann mit den modulen kompiliert - klappt

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hast du von 2.4.x auf 2.6.x gewechselt? Sind die Modulen in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.x richtig gesetzt?

----------

